# rate of pay



## tahufford61 (Jul 29, 2006)

I am in need of experience tree cutters and I was thinking of between $15.00 and $20.00 range per hour. Is this a decent wage or is it too high or too low.
Please let me know.

Thank you
Tim


----------



## ASD (Jul 29, 2006)

tahufford61 said:


> I am in need of experience tree cutters and I was thinking of between $15.00 and $20.00 range per hour. Is this a decent wage or is it too high or too low.
> Please let me know.
> 
> Thank you
> Tim


to do what??????????

are u a tree co. or a home owner?

what benefits are u going to offer??


----------



## tahufford61 (Jul 29, 2006)

I have a tree cutting buisness and I am not sure on all the benifits that I am going to offer, right now I am trying to figure out a pay scale


----------



## boo (Jul 29, 2006)

exp./insurance/workers comp./benefits/good equip./1099 taxes/location?
these questions could make the difference from 150.00 to 500.00 a day being a single climber's wages.


----------



## tahufford61 (Jul 29, 2006)

In regards to the question that I asked about wages, I am located in central Pennsylvania and most jobs around this area pay around $6.00 an hour for lawn care help, but I am not sure on tree cutters.


----------



## Climb020 (Jul 29, 2006)

In Jersey a new to few years experience will get you $14-20 while more seasoned guys get from $20-30. All depends on the work at hand ie. large TD or small tree pruning or will you be doing a little of everything. Also the benefits that are offered as well as company perks can keep a pay scale lower. Like were I work the company pays I higher % of my medical benifits so I make a dollar or two less then I would somewhere else.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jul 29, 2006)

tahufford61 said:


> I have a tree cutting buisness and I am not sure on all the benifits that I am going to offer, right now I am trying to figure out a pay scale




Not to be rude, but you gotta figure out what benfits you offer before making a pay scale...


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jul 29, 2006)

good topic! 

what about small companies that you work for( i'm a groundsman), but your considered by them to be a sub-contractor, and issue them a receipt for the weeks work (I'm in Canada)? (ie, i issue a reciept for the weeks work and get paid that way....)

reason i ask is I am covered by the Workers Compensation Board by the owner (which means i should be an employee, according to Revenue Canada), but i have to pay my own taxes. I'm also spending a HUGE amount of $$$ of gas to go out to the jobsite, around $25 - $35 a day or more for fuel. I'm keeping all my reciepts, but i'm afraid that when i file my taxes I'll end up making not much at all........did some rough calculating and i figure about 8 an hour after taxes.....


----------



## boo (Jul 29, 2006)

SRT-Tech said:


> good topic!
> 
> what about small companies that you work for( i'm a groundsman), but your considered by them to be a sub-contractor, and issue them a receipt for the weeks work (I'm in Canada)?
> 
> reason i ask is I am covered by the Workers Compensation Board by the owner (which means i should be an employee, according to Revenue Canada), but i have to pay my own taxes. I'm also spending a HUGE amount of $$$ of gas to go out to the jobsite, around $25 - $35 a day or more for fuel. I'm keeping all my reciepts, but i'm afraid that when i file my taxes I'll end up making not much at all........did some rough calculating and i figure about 8 an hour after taxes.....



certainly does not sound good from here.... even smells fishy


----------



## Ekka (Jul 30, 2006)

tahufford61 said:


> I am located in central Pennsylvania and most jobs around this area pay around $6.00 an hour for lawn care help, but I am not sure on tree cutters.



$6.00 an hour, are you in China? 

Isn't there a minimum adult wage?

And is that $6.00 an hour legal in USA?

By jovies, some-one offered me that I'd suggest the get psychiatric help as they'd have to be delusional.


----------



## clearance (Jul 30, 2006)

Ekka said:


> $6.00 an hour, are you in China?
> 
> Isn't there a minimum adult wage?
> 
> ...


Yes Ekka, its true, here in Canada we have min. wage laws that are about the same. Little known fact, Sam Walton, founder of Wall-Mart, testified before the US congress to oppose min. wage laws. Dirtbag. In China I think $6 a day would be a good wage, anyways, who are you to question, don't you know the market is supreme? What are you, a liberal/commie? Hey mister, you better know your place. SRT-I say BS to your situation, buddy is getting a free ride, he doesn't pay the employers share of e.i., c.p.p., and 4% vacation pay does he? Ask for more jake, don't be shy, hardworking guys are as rare as virgins in Surrey.


----------



## foodforests (Jul 30, 2006)

clearance, you're a dittohead aren't you?
how disappointing...


----------



## clearance (Jul 30, 2006)

foodforests said:


> clearance, you're a dittohead aren't you?
> how disappointing...


Are you insulting me, or is that some dumbass Hawian saying? Like the guys on Dog the Bounty Hunter, they call guys bra instead of bro, hmmm.


----------



## foodforests (Jul 30, 2006)

Well yeah, I would consider it an insult, but the self-proclaimed "dittoheads" that listen to Rush Limbaugh seem to revel in the term.
So, no, its not a Hawaiian term.
Brah, is short for Braddah, which is a pidgin way of pronouncing brother. It takes all sorts to make a world, doesn't it?
At least you have formed your reactionary opinions on your own clearance, or at least without the help of Rush Limbaugh, so you've earnt back some of my respect. 
Actually, now that I think of it, the entertainment value that you and Rush Limbaugh provide for me are pretty much the same sort of thing. I don't agree with much of what either of you say, but you are both funny bastards.


----------



## Ekka (Jul 30, 2006)

I just Googled an was shocked by what I found out.

The minimum adult wage is $5.15 in the USA. It hasn't been lifted since 1997. And even the likes of Arnold Schwarzenegger vetoed it!

http://thinkprogress.org/2005/06/14/fast-facts-on-the-minimum-wage/

http://www.socialistworker.org/2004-2/524/524_06_MinimumWage.shtml

I can see how the rich are getting richer over there, how American.


----------



## dakota (Jul 30, 2006)

Here's one to chew on. I read somewhere a little while back that if the minimum wage rates in the U.S. had kept up with the increases in CEOs average pay increases, _since 1990,_ the minimum wage here would be just over $23/hr.

Someone could certainly argue that the costs of goods and services could have increased by similar rate as well - which makes sense. 

However, these numbers do illustrate our great inequities and if you look at other examples like pay rates in Japan for CEOs and here in the U.S. look to Costco, it's evident that there are some out there with a bit of fairness - it's just not common.


----------



## diltree (Jul 30, 2006)

EkkA: A Bill was passed a week ago raising the minimum wage at the federal level from $5.15 per hr. to $7.75 per hr. Keep in mind that state law may require a minimum wage higher then the federal minimum wage, in fact most states where around $6.75 while the federal minimum was $5.15.........For the record My Company's Pascale starts at $11.00 per hr. and ends at $50 per hr.......I believe that was the original question


www.dillontree.com


----------



## Ekka (Jul 30, 2006)

Cool, is all good.

I pay over here $18 an hour for a noob who knows jack, but I try to get them on a day rate of $150 net.

For better guys it goes up to $25 and hour or $200 a day.

For climbers anywhere between $250 to $400 a day (contract rate), but they have their own saws, ropes and gear. Also, that's why I climb most my own chit coz $400 is pretty over the top for many of the jobs we do.

I used to have a guy I got in a lot, he was $275 a day, and at that price I didn't mind him having easier days, some days he wouldn't have to climb anything as it was all felling work.


----------



## Elixir (Jul 30, 2006)

Ekka said:


> $6.00 an hour, are you in China?
> 
> Isn't there a minimum adult wage?
> 
> ...



in Pennsylvania, minimum wage was just increased to $7.25.


----------



## Ekka (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh, here's another question.

In USA at what age are you deemed an adult for wages?

18 or 21??


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jul 31, 2006)

Ekka said:


> Cool, is all good.
> 
> I pay over here $18 an hour for a noob who knows jack, but I try to get them on a day rate of $150 net.
> 
> ...



damn, those are attractive starting wages! USD $'s too! are you taking taxes and stuff off or are your staff considered sub contractors?


----------



## Ekka (Jul 31, 2006)

Hang on, Aussie dollars

If I get them as staff not contractors then tax has to come out. But if they contract then they get the lot.

Also with staff here, you have to pay 9% of their gross (before tax) into a superannuation fund for them.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jul 31, 2006)

oops i stand corrected on the currency...lol still, nice that some gets taken off for SuperAnnuation funds!


----------



## Ekka (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah, and that's on top of their wages not from it.

So if you paid some-one $500 gross for the week another $45 would go into their super fund.


----------



## Koa Man (Jul 31, 2006)

My groundman is probably the highest paid in the USA. I pay him $37.50 an hour plus full medical for his family, $685.92 a month. However, he has no other benefits...no vacation, sick leave, or paid holidays. It is covered in the hourly wage.

He is also my son-in-law, so I pay him this high wage to support my daughter.


----------



## Jumper (Jul 31, 2006)

Koa Man said:


> My groundman is probably the highest paid in the USA. I pay him $37.50 an hour plus full medical for his family, $685.92 a month. However, he has no other benefits...no vacation, sick leave, or paid holidays. It is covered in the hourly wage.
> 
> He is also my son-in-law, so I pay him this high wage to support my daughter.



Wow, a lot of money for health care costs, though I did meet someone last year in LA that was paying over $900 a month.


----------



## beowulf343 (Jul 31, 2006)

tahufford61 said:


> I am in need of experience tree cutters and I was thinking of between $15.00 and $20.00 range per hour. Is this a decent wage or is it too high or too low.
> Please let me know.
> 
> Thank you
> Tim


What do you mean by "tree cutters?" Loggers, climbers, fallers, firewood cutters, bucket operators, etc? Around here, all of the above make a different wage yet all could be labeled "tree cutters."


----------



## Major Woody (Jul 31, 2006)

*Rediculas*

Tree climbers in Chattanoogaa are underpaid at $10/15 only real money is made by freelance climbing. depending on location 20 is resonable with beniffits. Tree companies need to get it together ya greedy bastards. the climbers are takin the risk.:angry2: :deadhorse:


----------



## clearance (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome to the site M.W., the late Sam Kinison said, about starving Eithiopeans, "You live in a freaking desert, move!!!" And so it is, go where the money is, I drove a 1000 miles and took a 7 hour ferry ride, left behind lots of stuff, everything we had into a pickup, a blazer and a 6'x12' U-haul trailer. So I could make a little over double my wage and work a 61/2 hour day instead of an 8, also, and no treehuggers, no cleanup, away from the city and all the bs there. Look around, look far.


----------



## diltree (Jul 31, 2006)

Clearance, You want to move MA, USA....we could use an experienced Line clearance guy, top pay for someone of your expertise......the only thing is we do not accept an ISA Utility Cert. as a qualification to work around the wires.....so don't put your ISA Utility Specialist Certification on your resume...



www.dillontree.com


----------



## clearance (Jul 31, 2006)

diltree said:


> Clearance, You want to move MA, USA....we could use an experienced Line clearance guy, top pay for someone of your expertise......the only thing is we do not accept an ISA Utility Cert. as a qualification to work around the wires.....so don't put your ISA Utility Specialist Certification on your resume...
> 
> 
> 
> www.dillontree.com


Dill, I don't know where you are going with this but I am not utility certified by the ISA, joke that it is, I am a utility arborist, its a trade, like plumber, carpenter, etc, in this province. Besides, I can't come down there, I already got my ass deported from the US for stuff I did here years ago, thanks anyways.


----------



## clearance (Jul 31, 2006)

foodforests said:


> Well yeah, I would consider it an insult, but the self-proclaimed "dittoheads" that listen to Rush Limbaugh seem to revel in the term.
> So, no, its not a Hawaiian term.
> Brah, is short for Braddah, which is a pidgin way of pronouncing brother. It takes all sorts to make a world, doesn't it?
> At least you have formed your reactionary opinions on your own clearance, or at least without the help of Rush Limbaugh, so you've earnt back some of my respect.
> Actually, now that I think of it, the entertainment value that you and Rush Limbaugh provide for me are pretty much the same sort of thing. I don't agree with much of what either of you say, but you are both funny bastards.


Food, I was being sarcastic, I don't listen to Rush, don't agree with most of his BS. Just having fun with Ekka, I hope he got it.


----------



## diltree (Aug 1, 2006)

Just Joking with you Clearance...only someone that has never really put time in around the wires would consider an ISA Utility Specialist Certification as a qualification....I'm with you they should stick with certifying arborists.....We only hire Line Clearance tree trimmers with documented apprenticeship...but I was serious about the Job offer


www.dillontree.com


----------



## rfwoodvt (Aug 2, 2006)

*has anyone actually sat down and calculated*

In figuring out what pay should be you really have to look at who is actually going to pay. It is not the company whou hires the individual, it is teh customer who buys thier product.

Once you establish thier threshold, then you can work backwards in the math to develop your wage basis.

I can offer my ground people $100 per hour, but if I can't sell a job to a customer then it makes it moot. Doesn't it?

The way I look at it if you are gonna have a truly effective minimum wage, why not make it $25 per hour? If the minimum wage is so effective and important why not make it $50 per hour.

I think the answer is obvious and anyone with a shred of intellecutal honesty or thinking ability will see it.

Here in Vermont no-body pays the minimum wage. Why? Because the market demands that we pay much more. Heck, even McDonalds is paying $9 or more per hour to start.

Every time someone tries to artificially support or suppress prices on anything it fails....the laws of economic nature will always prevent it. 

Its like gravity, you don't have to believe it exists but it is still there.


----------



## jmack (Aug 5, 2006)

tahufford61 said:


> In regards to the question that I asked about wages, I am located in central Pennsylvania and most jobs around this area pay around $6.00 an hour for lawn care help, but I am not sure on tree cutters.


 whats up there, treecutter


----------



## woodchux (Aug 5, 2006)

I got called tree cutter the other day, and it kinda rubbed me wrong for some reason. But then at the end of the job, the lady comes out and says "That was like watching an artist take down that tree, it was worth the price just to watch" Made me feel a little better.


----------



## Diesel JD (Aug 6, 2006)

Others say that increasing the minimum wage actually hurts the poor because then businesses will simply not hire entry level positions at all. In Florida we have a 6.40/hr minimum wage, but there aren't too many people trying to support a family on that. If you have very much skills and any education, you can at least get into the 10s, not that that's much. Kinda got off topic, don't know what the payscale is for tree folks here, but we have a lot of owner operated businesses, and the going rates for treework is kinda low compared to what I've seen on AS. Some of the owners have made big bucks but I imagine starting pay rates here are pretty low.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 22, 2006)

*anyone can cut a tree*

so i would say $15-$20 per hr is more than fair 4 a tree cutter. a skilled arborists who understands the biology of the trees is worth much more like $25per hr or more depending on many things. tree cutters/hacks are chit and do more harm than good. quality never cost more than it saves


----------



## TXtreeman (Dec 25, 2006)

*Anyone from TX., close to Dallas?*

The rate pay I've been told from around here is 18.75/hr. is this close to someone else's pay. Worker's Comp. is included only.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 25, 2006)

*Texas*



TXtreeman said:


> The rate pay I've been told from around here is 18.75/hr. is this close to someone else's pay. Worker's Comp. is included only.


i though everything is bigger in Texaswell at least the snakes are anyway


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 25, 2006)

*time will tell*

over the yrs ive learned that it pays better 2 work at a smaller privet tree outfit doing residential work. aside from the pay being much better u also are more appreciated and your work is noticed more i also noticed its a lot harder to find a good employer then good employees. i feel the good help is there if you can offer good pay and Bennie's. i have worked at more then 21 different companies from Pa 2 Md looking 4 the right job.i have blew through 3 company's in 1 week and met a lot of wacko ripoff losers in the biz. i think tree men are some of the absolute worst people around. they say it takes a certain type of person to do this line of work, maby that has something 2 do with it but im not sure. i have spent 15yrs in the biz and never gave much thought to participating in competition mainly 2 the fact i do this work to put food on the table and support my family. comp dont give nothing but bragging rights and a few tools if u win. i dont need any of that i have nothing 2 prove and i dont go to work 2 make friends . Treework is the only line of work im qualified 2 do with my background in school and make the money i need and want. one major fact is i like the work and it feels good to know that im not a hack but a very skilled arborist who takes much pride in my quality work. a skilled safe treeman can make more money then a doctor if they apply themselves. quality work shows itself off and word goes around like the plague so if u build it they will come soon u can pick the ones u want and sell the ones u dont or just pass em by:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## beowulf343 (Dec 26, 2006)

(WLL) said:


> i have spent 15yrs in the biz


Huh, I've never seen many 11 year old treemen around here.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 26, 2006)

*sorry*



beowulf343 said:


> Huh, I've never seen many 11 year old treemen around here.


 your right good call on that 1 i started working in the biz when i was 15yrs old
getting 2 far ahead of myself with everything on my mind its only bin 11 yrs in the biz with only 7or8 climbing


----------



## tbst (Dec 26, 2006)

Ekka said:


> I just Googled an was shocked by what I found out.
> 
> The minimum adult wage is $5.15 in the USA. It hasn't been lifted since 1997. And even the likes of Arnold Schwarzenegger vetoed it!
> 
> ...


In Ohio it is going to 6.85 Jan 1st.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Dec 26, 2006)

Ekka said:


> I just Googled an was shocked by what I found out.
> 
> The minimum adult wage is $5.15 in the USA. It hasn't been lifted since 1997. And even the likes of Arnold Schwarzenegger vetoed it!
> 
> ...



But it's not the same in each state.

The Federal limit here does not limit states from going higher.

In Oregon, I think it's closer to $7. But most lawn mowing workers here get about $7 to $9 per hour for being a "mower jockey".

They don't raise the federal limit too much, because if they made a "law" that minimum wage was $15 per hour, then every high school student working part time at the burger restaurant drive through window would also get $15 per hour (which would be rediculous).

So the point is, the law does not prevent people from paying more.


----------



## Bermie (Dec 27, 2006)

This doesn't really apply to the original question but just adds a bit of international flavour!

If I hire casual labour, a brush puller will be $15-$20, a guy who can handle a saw on the ground $ 20- $25 per hour all US$ equivalent. They have to be responsible for all taxes etc. 
I sub to my mate for climbing at $50p/h, I'm paying all my extras and bring my own equipment.
Before you all start applying for jobs... a half gallon of milk is $3.00 a loaf of bread is $4.00 a beer is $6.00 and rent on a studio apartment will run you over $1000 bucks a month!
I pay to hire a high lift with operator $95 per hour, a large crane truck $80 per hour, a chipper is $425 per day.....


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 13, 2007)

*min*

well no one has said what it should be my min wage is 75.00 per hour but problem is dont get many jobs. doing climbing lateral trimming over twenty years and do no problem work but there is a trend in ar for servier underbidding or backstabbing been tough for two months hope gets better; 75.00 per hour barely cover my wage but am supplying grapple and bucket as well and stumper
what i feel it should be for risks and such 125.00 per hour would be my figure but just try bidding here see what u get ive been blaming it on gov not getting illegals out of here but it seems like everyone in the state is suddenly a treeman
i cant afford w comp have to use temps or subs or wife sometimes anyone experience this trend:bang: :bang: :bang: :bang:


----------



## scottish clan (Feb 17, 2007)

*all depends*



Ekka said:


> I just Googled an was shocked by what I found out.
> 
> The minimum adult wage is $5.15 in the USA. It hasn't been lifted since 1997. And even the likes of Arnold Schwarzenegger vetoed it!
> 
> ...



all depends on the guy you that you are employing!..best thing to do is to have a trail week then offer him what you think he is worth....but do not insult him!!....if he is proffesional climber..with good experience ...then he is worth a lot..maybe 25 + an hr plus all the benifits

if you have a good climber that is making you look good and is achieving a lot of work ..then they deserve good wages!...if he is a cowboy..then i would not even employ them...


----------



## rfwoodvt (Feb 18, 2007)

Tell you what, since the minimum wage is such a good idea lets make sure first that everyone that wants a job is given one. 

That should be no problem since there is tons of work to be done.

Next, lets make it a requirement that every worker be given a _
minimum_ annual salary of $50,000.

That should solve the problem right there. Although in reality the minimum annual wage should be around $75,000.

Yep, thats what we should do....$75,000 per year minimum wage.
:deadhorse:


----------



## cooleycraft (Mar 5, 2007)

*ect*

The Federal minimum wage hasn't changed in a while, but I believe it's due to be raised soon. I do know that the California min wage is being increased to something like $10 hr. over the next couple years. It's already been raised this year. I do believe the Governator approved this, no matter what I may think of his policies....


----------

